# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Bari- Durrës

## shkrumi

Ju lutemi nese ndokush ka informacion se si esht me se miri dhe njekohesisht edhe me lire te ,per ta kalur detin adriatik me anije.Te me propozoj ndonje agjensi serioze ku mundem te bej rezervimin e bilateve (nese ka nevoje).Kam ndegjuar se qenka nje anije e shpejt qe po e kalojka ket det vetem per 3 ore ,nese ndokush e ka provuar te me njoftoj ,se si esht ,orarin si dhe a esht e mundishme per femijet qe leht munde vjellin.u falem nderit per mirekupetim

----------


## drague

Shkrumi ke ajo anije vjellin dhe lopet,prandaj sta këshilloj.Me mire 8 ore dhe rahat.

----------


## leci

http://www.venezialines.com/eng/booking.asp?flag=1
Ketu ke mundesine e prenotimit,por nse je me femije evitoje.Per 5 ore me shume mund te udhetosh me tragetet e linjes qe kane me komod.

Prenotim per bileta duhet ta besh sepse nga mesi i korrikut deri ne fund te gushtit eshte lemeri per bileta.
Nese ke mundesi beje prenotimin nga Shqiperia dhe te dergojne me fax ose e-mail prenotimin.Ne kete menyre kursen 10-15%.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Ju lutemi nese ndokush ka informacion se si esht me se miri dhe njekohesisht edhe me lire te ,per ta kalur detin adriatik me anije.Te me propozoj ndonje agjensi serioze ku mundem te bej rezervimin e bilateve (nese ka nevoje).Kam ndegjuar se qenka nje anije e shpejt qe po e kalojka ket det vetem per 3 ore ,nese ndokush e ka provuar te me njoftoj ,se si esht ,orarin si dhe a esht e mundishme per femijet qe leht munde vjellin.u falem nderit per mirekupetim


Përshëndetje, 

Une një herë në jetën time para 6 vjetësh e kam provuar shkuarjen në Shqipëri me një nga këto anijet tre orëshe. Udhëtoja me tim bir, atë kohë 3 vjeç e gjysëm. Për të evituar shqetësimet e udhëtimit detar ne kishim marrë medikamente speciale që shiten në çdo farmaci. 

Kur nisi udhëtimi, nisi dhe tmerri. Fatkeqësisht qëlloi ditë me erë dhe shi dhe deti ishte i trazuar. Dallgët ngriheshin mbi kabinën e anijes. Kur përplaseshin në xhama të shtinin drithmat në palcë. Sipas thënies së personelit drejtues, anija ishte hermetike dhe nuk rezikonte mbytjen. Mund të ndodhte vetëm që anija të kthehej mbrapsht, por nuk fundosej. 

Sikur mos mjaftonte stuhia, përsoneli drejtues i anijes kishte vënë në video një film me përleshje mafiozësh. Përzierja e zhurmës së çmendur të dallgëve me zhurmën e çmendur të breshërive të automatikëve të filmit na lemeriste. Im bir një moment më drejtohet e më pyet: - O ma, a do vdesim ne sot?

Nuk isha në gjëndje ti përgjigjesha. Nuk dija çfarë ti thoja. Nuk dija a do mbesnin gjallë a jo. Rreth e rrotull nesh kishte njerëz që villnin nga turbullimi, dallgë të çmendura dhe film me dhunë luftarake. Ato momente i drejtohem një nga punonjësve të anijes, i cili rastesisht u ul pranë nesh kur deti filloi të tërbohej, me kërkesën që të ndalonte atë film të llahtarshëm sapo të ishte e mundur. Fëmijëve që ishin në atë anije u mjaftonte llahtaria reale që po përjetonin. Faleminderit prej tij, sepse në gjithë ato luhatje prej dallgëve, gati këmbadorazi ai shkoi dhe e ndaloi. 

Arritëm në Durrës pas 6 orësh në det (3 ishte e parashikuar). Ishim si të përhumbur dhe shumë të trembur. U deshën tre ditë të vinin në vete. Kurrë s'kam për ta harruar. Kam përshtypjen se do më kujtohet dhe në momentet e fundit para vdekjes.  

Fatmirësisht a fatkeqësisht ajo ishte hera e parë dhe e fundit që unë kam marrë anijen për të shkuar në Shqipëri. Mendoj se me anijet e mëdha duhet të jetë më rehatshëm, por unë s'kam qenë më e gatshme pas kësaj ngjarjeje të mirrja udhëtim detar. S'më kanë shkuar ende ethet e asaj here. 

Sipas mendimit tim, më mirë evitoje anijen tre orëshe. Merr një traget normal. Ky është veçse një sygjerim. 


Ky ishte përjetimi im! 

Elna.

----------


## Olimp

pse nuk shikon te fluturosh me mire




> http://www.adaair.com/


   ke dhe prenotime online shikoej nej here

----------


## talarupi

nje here e kam bere me anije dhe jo shjume e rehatshme sidomos kur te qellon kohe e keqe qe te kete det si i thone.babi im iku tani me djalin tim nga trieste por per 24 ore.brenda i kane kushtet keto tragetet e medhenj dhe udhetohet mire por nese ka det problem edhe nese te zen deti,por per mua me avjon per 2 ore je ne shqiperi si zoteri. te uroj me te miren

----------


## donna76

Une para 5 vjetesh kam udhetuar me Jonis nje kompani greke.  per bukuri udhetimi
morra nje kabine dhe fjetem gjithe naten . ne mengjes ne oren 8 mberritem ne Durres .
nqs je pa makin kot e ke qe merr tragetin megjithate...

----------


## Brari

paske pa tmerr me la vikingen oj elna..

po ti dona cne  ke marre dhome e ke fjetur..
po lezeti eshte te shijosh pamjet e detit.. afrimin ne bari ose durres lindje perendimin e diellit etj.. qe njerzit paguajn ti perjetojne..

nejse.. mendje memndje mileti..

po per cmimet spo na thoni gje..

----------


## donna76

> po ti dona cne  ke marre dhome e ke fjetur..
> po lezeti eshte te shijosh pamjet e detit.. afrimin ne bari ose durres lindje perendimin e diellit etj.. qe njerzit paguajn ti perjetojne..
> 
> nejse.. mendje memndje mileti..
> 
> ..


Po ashtu eshte, njerezit paguajne vizat ne ambasada vetem per te pare agimin ne Bari .... nejse do jete me siguri shume bukur, po te siguroj pas 11 ore rruge nga Lombardia ne Bari, tre ore pritje  :perqeshje: er te terhequr biletat ne port  per tu futur ne traget mezi pret te shtrihesh pertoke. Ja une preferova te shlodhesha dhe ne mengjes isha qiqerr :Lulja3: .

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Edhe une do te bej nje rruge bari-durres nga muaji Korrik por asnjhere s`kam udhetuar me keta anijet kur vete online te jep cmimin vetem  dhe thote 3 ore dhe 30 minuta si eshte kjo puna me mor dhome apo e paguan aty nese eshte ndonje e lire?

Flm per shpjegimin

----------


## landi45

me not eshte varianti i pare pastaj me komordare eshte pak me i shtrenjte se duhet me ble komordaren

----------


## leci

> Edhe une do te bej nje rruge bari-durres nga muaji Korrik por asnjhere s`kam udhetuar me keta anijet kur vete online te jep cmimin vetem  dhe thote 3 ore dhe 30 minuta si eshte kjo puna me mor dhome apo e paguan aty nese eshte ndonje e lire?
> 
> Flm per shpjegimin


Po per 3 ore rruge don te marresh dhomen ti?
Dhomat jane per tragetet e linjes qe duan 8-9 ore dhe udhetimi eshte naten.Kush ka familje eshte me mire ta prenotoje para se te niset,sepse nuk gjen perhere dhoma te lira.

Sa per çmimet: nje makine normale kushton 90 
udhetimi me dhome kushton 220  per 3 persona (2+1)
femijet nen 4 vjeç 0 ,nga 4-12 vjeç 50% te biletes.
bilete me poltrone 90 per person
taksa 12 

Kjo e meposhtmja kerkon rrjesht ne vete:::

bilete per person pa asgje 75 (ketu vlen opcioni i shtrirjes pertoke ne nje vend bosh,hiqen atletet ose kepucet.Corapet kundermojne ere livadhi te sapo korrur.Sipas rastit mbi nje gazete shtrohen pulat,rakia e çdo lloj ushqimi.Nuk keshillohet kalimi ne keto zona,qe ne sezon te larte mbuloje rreth 80 % te anijes)

Per vajtje ardhje shumezoni per 2 tarifat  dhe 20% sconto nese bileta behet v/a.

----------


## s138942

Te keshilloj tragetet e mella, sa per bileta gjen dhe ne bari nese nuk ke makin, kurse per llome shpesh here po te pyesish ne agjensi nuk gjen ose jan shum shtrejt por direkt sapo te hyjshe ne anije pyet ndonje person te stafit qe sillet verdall dhe te sigurte qe te gjejne llome nen dore, dhe te siguroj qe po more llome ben nje udhetim shum te kendeshem dhe aspak te lodhshem.

Sa per anijet e shpejta mos e provo nese nuk ke ndonje urgjense kohore, pasi un veq nje here e kam provuar durres-bari dhe kan mjaftuar 5 min udhetim ndersa durresi u shifte akoma shum mire qe te fillonte nje tmerr per mua edhe pse jam 20 vjeq nuk kisha vjellur me pare aq shum, gjat gjith rruges kam vuajtuar aq shum sa asnjeher ne jeten time dhe jam betura qe ato tip tragetesh si marr me ne jeten time sado urgjente qe ta kem.
Mendo un 20 vjeq kam vuajtu tmerresisht jo me nje femije eshte rrezik ti ike truri fare nga tmerri.

----------


## gt2xf

ore ku blihen keto biletat e lavikinges a kane web site apo jo apo ku dhe sa ksuyhton Durres-BAri vajtje ardhje, se kisha qef te provoj dhe une njehere......a shkon cdo dite lavikinga ne bari nga durresi?

----------

